# Are the E36 M3's 50-state emissions certified?



## graat (Mar 12, 2005)

1998 M3 to be precise. I'm looking to buy used from Arizona and bring it back to California.


----------



## 95M3CSL (Jul 15, 2003)

Yes, all E36M3s are 50 state cars. To register in California of course the car will have to go through emissions testing at a smog station.

regards,
Marc
95M3 (purchased new in Indiana, registered in CA for past 5 years)
LA


----------



## graat (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. The seller also just got back to me after checking the emmissions label under the hood and it stated that it is both US federal EPA certified and CA emmissions certified.


----------

